# Please help struggling with uploading of images



## NewOobY (7/2/16)

Good Day Fellow Vapers,

I'm not entirely sure where to post this, but since I'm a newbie to this forum - I guessed this was the appropriate place to post my question.

Basically I don't know how to upload images from my desktop to a thread, when I click on the image icon in a post reply section - it requires me to post a URL, hence my problem because my image I want to upload is on my desktop. 

So my questions are:
1)Is it possible to upload images from my desktop
2)Do I have to use like an image uploading website, and post that URL

I know this is a very noob question, so I apologize in advance for the stupid question.

Thanks 
NewoobY a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos


----------



## jguile415 (7/2/16)

Click on the "upload a file" button

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (7/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> Click on the "upload a file" button


Oh my that was stupid now that I see the button in big blue letters, lolz thanks dude. 
Eish people here must think whatachop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jguile415 (7/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Oh my that was stupid now that I see the button in big blue letters, lolz thanks dude.
> Eish people here must think whatachop.


Hahahaha!! No prob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (7/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Oh my that was stupid now that I see the button in big blue letters, lolz thanks dude.
> Eish people here must think whatachop.



Don't stress brother, I also battled with this for a while, you not on your own. Hope this sorted for you now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Oh my that was stupid now that I see the button in big blue letters, lolz thanks dude.
> Eish people here must think whatachop.


I also have a membership to the _Whatachop_ _Club_, it took me about a month and a half to notice the grey'd out *up* and *down* arrows in the bottom right, previously using the *home* and *end* key with the left hand. #tedious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I also have a membership to the _Whatachop_ _Club_, it took me about a month and a half to notice the grey'd out *up* and *down* arrows in the bottom right, previously using the *home* and *end* key with the left hand. #tedious


And I just learnt about the arrows

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

